# FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386 web interface?



## Helpmeh (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

First of all I want to tell you that I’m French so my written English is not perfect at and I ask you to be understanding.

I have to configure a Zyxel NSL-100 NAS  as log server, in order to register information about users using the WiFi (date, time, day, @mac, visited sites, …).  However, the system is out of service, and I have to format it. The last OS was FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE-p3, platform i386.  I downloaded this ISO: FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1. Installation was well conducted.

My question is: How can I access the web interface of the NAS? I tried http://ip_of_the_nas, https, with the 80 port etc. but I don’t manage to access the web configuration. I tried with the FreeNAS-9.2.1.5-RELEASE-x64 OS and there I could access the web interface to configure it.  What did *I* miss during the installation of FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1?  Or what do I have to install or configure?

Regards.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2014)

FreeBSD does not have NAS functions built in.  A web interface would be installed from source or from ports.  I don't know if there is one in ports, though.

Why not use FreeNAS?  It is meant for that type of use.


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 6, 2014)

You can install sysutils/webmin.


----------



## Helpmeh (Jun 6, 2014)

I tried using sysutils/webmin but it didnt return the desired interface. See that link : http://imagesup.org/images12/1402048041 ... reenas.png

How can you explain that?  The OS version is FreeBSD but the interface is like FreeNAS. I don't get the subtlety


----------



## usdmatt (Jun 6, 2014)

Umm, that *IS* a screenshot of FreeNAS, which is basically standard FreeBSD with a web GUI on top.

I really don't understand your confusion. It you want FreeNAS, install FreeNAS. When you look at the system information in FreeNAS, it will tell you that the OS version is 'FreeBSD X.Y', because that's the version of FreeBSD that the FreeNAS GUI in running on top of.

Edit: Just to note, although FreeNAS runs on FreeBSD, you can't install your own version of FreeBSD, then add FreeNAS on top. It comes as its own complete distribution with the FreeBSD OS (and all their additions/changes) and FreeNAS software in one. Looking on their website it looks like the current latest version is built on top of FreeBSD 9.2.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2014)

FreeNAS is a heavily customized FreeBSD. It's using FreeBSD as a base but they've modified it a lot and added, among other things, a custom web interface.

If you want FreeNAS, install FreeNAS.


----------



## Helpmeh (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok, thank you for replies  I  would like to ask you another question concerning FreeNAS and my NAS-NSL100. I have installed FreeNAS-9.2.1.5-RELEASE-x86 on a VM, *I* can access the GUI, it's ok. The finality is to send conne_ct_ion logs (date, time, day, MAC, visited sites, …) from my router to the NAS, and to store them for one year.

But what basic configuration is recommended to configure after formatting? I'm talking about mounted volumes, data partition format (ZFS, UFS), implementing sharing (CIFS for example..), user and group creation, activating services (TFTP, syslog..)? I would like to get the same configuration that if *I* had bought the NAS, do you understand? 

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2014)

Because it's heavily modified, questions regarding FreeNAS should be asked on the FreeNAS forums.

PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD


----------

